# New praetorian models?



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i cant see it happening anytime soon, but who would be in favour of new praetorian models?

they do seem to be in favour of a fair few members of the forum.

will post up pics when i can find them, for the benefit of people who dont know what they are.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm lets see would I be in favour of new Imperial Guard mini's, um bloody hell yes!.

Any new IG mini is a good mini especially if it diverisfies the range of potential regiments.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Jacobite says the truth. One of the things I liked about 2nd/3rd Ed IG was the diversity of the units, and while the Praetorians were a bit out there, I'd still welcome them back.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

iv actually got a few praetorian minis off ebay this week, and to be honest, id like them to bring back the diversity of the IG but i wouldnt like em to replace the minis, coz i like the classic stuff and i think they would only ruin em

http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=List_Models&code=301326&orignav=301117


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to vote no simply because I have always thought those models were fugly. Only my opinion however so don't take it personal


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

i'd love them to re release them, i think they look great! i'd love to do a rorkes drift style army.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I had some and loved them and would like to see more but would like GW and Forgeworld in particular to do some stuff for other races long before.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I would if they were plastic, more bits for my cadian horde!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hell yeah, we need some british army models for guard, we already have plenty of Yanks


----------

